# Found a big box of runners at Fall Carlisle



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Just picked this up at the fall Carlisle collector car flea market:










Details later when I get home

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Great Rick!*

You always seem to find something good at Carlise..... 

Scott


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ParkRNDL said:


> Just picked this up at the fall Carlisle collector car flea market:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I..."hate" U ... LOL :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bubba 123 said:


> I..."hate" U ... LOL :thumbsup:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


LOL!! So you gave, what, 20 bucks for it?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Dang Rick, you sure is one lucky SOB 
Funny thing is, I was thinking of going to Carlisle on Friday, but since you probably got the only really good haul, I guess I won't even bother going now....*sighs*


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

No, you should go... There was a good bit of stuff there and I was rushing because ofthe rain. Sometimes you find nothing, but there was a pretty good selection this time. Thwew were quite a few things I'd have grabbed if I didn't run out of money. Hey, how far from Carlisle are you anyway? I'm about 40 minutes south on 81. 

And in looking a little closer, lots of the cars in that lot are ROUGH... the deal may not have been as great as I thought. Details this weekend if yer interested... I ran out of energy last night. 

--rick


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Rick, I'm about 40 minutes North of there, and usually take the back(scenic) way into Carlisle by traveling Route 74. Starting off on Rt. 75 near Port Royal which is about 10 miles away from me.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

PS- And I, as well as many others here I'm sure, are anxiously awaiting the details of your Carlisle Score :thumbsup:
To me, it looks like lots of useful Ground Pounder Dirttrack bodies


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> LOL!! So you gave, what, 20 bucks for it?



"Our" flea-mkt's in town this weekend,,,,,
i can ONLY "Hope"... ROFLMAO!!!!

my best 2 any of U that can find them "Golden-Fleeces" out 'dar's :thumbsup:

Bubaa 123


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ok, so here's what happened. The case you see above was at a booth with a bunch of 1:1 car junk and kids' toys. I was going to ask the guy about a couple of cars in the case, and he told me he wanted to get rid of the whole thing. The last guy who asked about it didn't bite for $200, so he said he'd let it go for $125. As I sat and figured the math in my head, he was jawing with a couple other vendor types and said, "Where you gonna get that many cars for $100?" I wondered if too many early morning beers were gonna get the guy down even lower eventually, but I figured I better not push my luck and went for it then. So without any further ado, here are the contents of the treasure chest:










Broken down into 3 pics:




























I think a lot of the stuff is mismatched as far as body/chassis. For example, that blue/white Military Police vehicle... isn't that a US-1 body? It's on a U-Turn chassis. The '40 Ford is on what appears to be a stripped or dummy HP7 chassis with all plastic wheels... I'm thinking the black Tyco Trans Am body goes with that chassis, and it was the T/A that went with the US-1 tow truck. (Too bad that tow truck wasn't in the lot.) It also appears that some of the axles have been swapped where they shouldn't have (i.e. HP7 to 440 and vice versa).

Side note: A friend who I see sometimes at slot car shows and ALWAYS at Carlisle ended up with these two out of the lot:










Why, you ask? Because I saw a Camaro I wanted more. After lugging my haul back to the car, I kept looking and found the Tyco Camaro and Mustang you see here. (I am apparently developing a bizarre obsession with Tyco Mustangs, Camaros, and Firebirds from the HP2/HP7 era, and I want every different variation I see.)










Then I noticed the Atlas Oldsmobile in the same vendor's case, and for 20 bucks, I couldn't pass it up. It appears that it has never been run.

Problem was, this left me with something like six dollars, and I wasn't done looking. When I saw the white/orange AFX Camaro at another booth for $20, I got desperate... I sold that Willys (turns out the chassis is hollow, no motor) and the Tjet chassis to my friend for the 20 that I needed. I was a little sorry to see the Willys go. It appeared to be a converted Speedline in a kind of translucent red. I hope it wasn't a holy grail or anything, but I wanted the Camaro more.

And lest anyone think I skarfed up all the good stuff, let me assure you: First of all, I hit at least 4 or 5 vendors that told me they sold their lots of HO cars earlier that day, so someone hit them before I did. Second, there was a LOT of stuff I had to pass on... for example, an intact G-Plus McLaren F1 in red/white for 10 bucks. Mirrors and scoop still on there. Also, there was a guy in one of the buildings who had a tray of HO cars starting at 5 bucks... there was a Tyco Turbo Mustang in white/aqua/red for like 10 or 15 that I would have loved to snag. He also had a Tjet Lola and a Tjet Corvette that I bet he would have let go for 20 each. A guy in another building had boatloads of old model kits and a Lexan display case of HO slots, along with several 48-car Matchbox cases full. Not to mention the couple of guys who had rotating cases full of cars, and the one that had a beautiful Stirling Moss set in the original box for like 300 and a Wild Ones set for close to that, among other sets. Carlisle can be hit or miss, but there was really a whole bunch of stuff to be had this time.

(Hey Ralph, if you decide to go, the guy with the tray of cars is in one of the buildings. He has a display of antique brass carburetors and a whole boatload of black and white car pictures for sale, among other stuff...)

Anyways, I got a lot of tinkering to do... 

--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Rick,
Great find, you definitely picked up a bargain! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, what a deal, what a deal...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the Willys is sweet. and you definitely made good buy from what i see. you gonna part it out? or keep it all?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

thinking about offloading some stuff, starting with the US-1, the trains, and the TCR cars. i know some guys here make dirt track bodies out of the TCR stuff... (hey how's it goin' Ralph? :wave

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW!! thats a good find!! 


Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Rick, what ya gonna do with that Tyco U-Turn Chassis (PM me) 
Also, just out of curiosity, PM me with what you'd take for the 2 IDEAL TCR Stocker bodies(Nova & ?)


----------



## torredcuda (Feb 1, 2004)

Great score!If you are thinking of offloading one of the Tyco Mopar cop car bodies let me know. :wave:


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

That blue cabover has my name all over it


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Answered a bunch of emails and PMs on this stuff. If you're looking for one of the Tyco cop cars, be patient... there were a bunch of requests and I'm trying to answer them in order...

--rick


----------

